
Concurrency: A Primer - soofaloofa
https://sookocheff.com/post/concurrency/concurrency-a-primer/
======
bogomipz
The author states:

>"Concurrency: Concurrency is the scheduling of work to happen over multiple
processors (or multiple nodes in a system)"

This is not correct. You can have concurrency on a single CPU with multiple
threads.

~~~
mvdwoord
Perhaps that's why the next line reads:

Parallelism: Parallelism happens when at least two units of work are executing
simultaneously. It’s notable that you can support concurrency on a single
processor system using appropriate scheduling, while parallelism requires
multiple processors or systems.

~~~
bogomipz
But this sentence does not change the incorrect definition of concurrency in
the previous line.

